# When do you stop feeding puppy food?



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

What age do you stop feeding puppy food? My Malinois girl is 4 months old, and I was just curious if anyone has any feedback about switching her to adult? Or should I wait a bit longer?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Megan Berry said:


> What age do you stop feeding puppy food? My Malinois girl is 4 months old, and I was just curious if anyone has any feedback about switching her to adult? Or should I wait a bit longer?


idk what kind of dog you have or what it needs but Ifeed taste of the wild prairie blend from puppy on up


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we stop at 6 months


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I stopped feeding my GSD puppy kibble at about 4 months, he was growing so tall so fast I figured it wouldn't kill him - put him on regular kirkland signature kibble.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

There are lots of protocol on the net re puppy food. How is the puppy food agreeing with her, is she happy and healthy ? Does it appear too rich and is it giving her the skits ? What is your main reason for asking ? If it is for a non specific reason, why change her at four months old ? What are you feeding ? Do you supplement her diet with other foods/table scraps? Is she growing very, big very fast ?

Depends on the dog in my opinion. No one size fits all.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I feed Californi Natural. 

No real push for wanting to switch, (other than convenience of not having seperate types of food) but I have noticed that Abby has the smelliest gas! Stool seems solid, she's just got that silent-but-deadly thing going on.

Could it be the food? Or is she just an especially 'talented' puppy?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Megan, good question. You should probably look for a large breed puppy food that's not quite as calorically dense as regular puppy food, but it has calcium/phosphorus levels more designed for growing pups than adults. You could try Innova Large Breed Puppy if you would like to stick with the Natura line.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot to add: When we brought Bolide home at 6 months, she was on adult food. I know I 'can' switch whenever, I'm just not sure if there's any benefit to leaving her on it until 6mo? She's growing pretty quick; her parents were both larger Mals, so she'll probably be pretty good sized.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I am one of those people that just feeds a diet listed for all life stages. I stopped feeding puppy food years ago. Not for any particular reason other than I switched to more a natural diet, including the addition of raw, prior to so many different companies coming out with more "natural" foods. Just never went back to puppy formulas. Funny is that the last dog I did have on puppy food (which was Euk) was the only dog I had with any growth issues...Doberman with a mild OCD lesion to his shoulder which resolved with rest.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

puppy food i feed till one yr old, lrg breed puppy ,,,,


----------

